# 2010 USDA CCD workgroup progress report



## slickbrightspear (Jan 9, 2009)

thanks for posting this.


----------



## Humanbeeing (Nov 23, 2010)

http://www.greenchipstocks.com/articles/the-great-honeybee-conspiracy/1196


----------



## wkinne (Jul 17, 2010)

What is this stuff doing to us long term? Alzheimers? Autism? 

I think we need to go back to a good old family garden, we have failed our bees, shall we fail our children too? How much have we consumed? Did you have Corn Flakes for breakfast? Was there Nionics in the corn syrup in your ding dong today? Did the sugar beets used to make your sugar contain enough Neonics to make your bees worse off, not better? Sugar Beets and Corn are two of the main crops using NeoNic's. Did your Mother consume enough Neonics in the last ten years to make sure you will be taking care of a Alzheimers parent? To me this is very bad suff, Bayer should be class action lawsuited into the ground, ground they contaminated with Neonics.

JMO


wkinne :ws


----------



## Humanbeeing (Nov 23, 2010)

Agreed, :ws


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

I sure hope that Skull and Crossed Bones on Honeycomb doesn't get out there.


----------



## suttonbeeman (Aug 22, 2003)

I agree Wkinee...but never fear our good friend Bud will make us all believe eating this stuff will do no harm heckmaybe it will be good for us andkill off any crap we haveinus...remember that was said about DDT!


----------



## HONEYDEW (Mar 9, 2007)

Yepsireee a spoon full of DDT keeps the undertaker away :doh:


----------



## waynesgarden (Jan 3, 2009)

Thanks for posting the link to the working group's report, Harry. For those interested, it is the first link in this thread, not the second one that hijacked the thread.

Though the author of the article in the second link apparantly thinks he or she knows the cause of CCD, it is important to note that the working group, while looking at the pesticides in the hijacking article, is also looking at the assortment of other possible causes.

Where would we be if researchers simply threw up their hands and said 
"Mission Accommplished" when another group of know-it-alls earlier announced CCD was caused by cell phones?

Is Clothianidin an evil substance? Perhaps. Is Bayer the Devil Incarnate? Perhaps (but I thought that was Monsanto.) But does the hijacker of this thread know for certain that CCD is caused by Clothianidin? Haven't seen a lick of evidence of this yet, certainly there is nothing in his or her posts that would indicate so.

Wayne


----------



## iwombat (Feb 3, 2009)

Thanks for the breath of sanity. It's easy to point fingers and create demons. Much harder to prove it.


----------

